# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دندان آزاد یا پزشکی پردیس یا دارو سراسری؟

## Linomis

سلام دوستان 
من علاقم بیشتر به دندون پزشکی هست ولی میگن که مدرک دانشگاه آزاد زیاد معتبر نیست حالا نمیدونم ارزش داره که شانسمو امتحان کنم و پزشکی پردیس و دارو سراسری رو عقب تر از دندون های آزاد بزنم یا نه ؟ ممنون میشم اگه کسی در این خصوص اطلاعات داره لطفا راهنماییم کنه

----------


## WickedSick

اگه از لحاظ مالی مشکلی ندارین، و علاوه بر هزینه تحصیل در دانشگاه آزاد هزینه مطب زدن هم میتونین تقبل کنین که دندان پزشکی.
اگر که هزینه کمتری از حالت قبل میخواین خرج کنین، و دیر به درآمد برسید! ولی علاقه به بیماری و درمان دارید، پزشکی پردیس.
و اگر هم با حفظیات زیاد علاقه دارید، و برای مطب زدن دوندگی رو قبول میکنین، اما درامد زودتر و متوسطی بین این سه رشته رو میخواین، داروسازی.

----------


## بهار99

> سلام دوستان 
> من علاقم بیشتر به دندون پزشکی هست ولی میگن که مدرک دانشگاه آزاد زیاد معتبر نیست حالا نمیدونم ارزش داره که پزشکی پردیس و دارو سراسری رو عقب تر از دندون های آزاد بزنم یا نه ؟ ممنون میشم اگه کسی در این خصوص اطلاعات داره لطفا راهنماییم کنه


هرچی علاقته ای کاش منم دندون رو دوست داشتم :Yahoo (2): اگه شرایط مالیت اوکیه همون دندون ازاد

----------


## Mahdis79

> هرچی علاقته ای کاش منم دندون رو دوست داشتماگه شرایط مالیت اوکیه همون دندون ازاد


سلام شما گفتع بودید که از داروسازی انصراف دادید بخاطر اینکه تعهدی قبول شده بودید
شما که چند ترم این رشته رو خوندید کلا تو جو این رشته و درساش بودید میخواسم نظرتون درمورد بازار کار و درساش بدونم
من الان دانشجو میکروبیولوژی هستم که بدرد نمیخوره
ولی از اولین کنکورم به دارو علاقه داشتم
میخوام بدونم با توجه به این شرایط پیش اومده و تجربه شما تو رشته دارو ارزش داره من یکبار دیگه تلاش کنم برای رسیدن به این رشته؟
الان بعد از چندترم میکرو خوندن من تازه فهمیدم بدردم نمیخوره
نمیخوام عمرم تلف بشه..
اگه میشه هر چیزی که لازمه رو بگید

----------


## بهار99

> سلام شما گفتع بودید که از داروسازی انصراف دادید بخاطر اینکه تعهدی قبول شده بودید
> شما که چند ترم این رشته رو خوندید کلا تو جو این رشته و درساش بودید میخواسم نظرتون درمورد بازار کار و درساش بدونم
> من الان دانشجو میکروبیولوژی هستم که بدرد نمیخوره
> ولی از اولین کنکورم به دارو علاقه داشتم
> میخوام بدونم با توجه به این شرایط پیش اومده و تجربه شما تو رشته دارو ارزش داره من یکبار دیگه تلاش کنم برای رسیدن به این رشته؟
> الان بعد از چندترم میکرو خوندن من تازه فهمیدم بدردم نمیخوره
> نمیخوام عمرم تلف بشه..
> اگه میشه هر چیزی که لازمه رو بگید


سلام به نظرمن ارزش تلاش دوباره رو داره برخلاف دندون سریع به پول نمیرسین ولی شرایط مهاجرتش بهتره داروخانه هم باز کنین درامد خیلی خوبی خواهید داشت اگه تعهدی نبودم انصراف نمی دادم راستش

----------


## SINA_1384

> سلام دوستان 
> من علاقم بیشتر به دندون پزشکی هست ولی میگن که مدرک دانشگاه آزاد زیاد معتبر نیست حالا نمیدونم ارزش داره که شانسمو امتحان کنم و پزشکی پردیس و دارو سراسری رو عقب تر از دندون های آزاد بزنم یا نه ؟ ممنون میشم اگه کسی در این خصوص اطلاعات داره لطفا راهنماییم کنه


سلام
اگه وضع مالی تون خوبه به دندون پزشکی آزاد برین، مدرک دانشگاه آزاد هم برای رشته های پزشکی، دندون و دارو و اینا معتبره نگران این چیزا نباشید.

----------


## Nashenas5

قطعا دارو سراسری .دندان ازاد انتخاب بعدی و دراخر پزشکی.دوستلن کسی میدونه دفترچه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد کی میاد؟

----------


## Noo$hin

برو پی علاقه ت دیگه...کلا باید مهارتت خوب باشه اونقدر اشباع هست هر شغلی که فرق نداره دیگخ

----------


## بهار99

> برو پی علاقه ت دیگه...کلا باید مهارتت خوب باشه اونقدر اشباع هست هر شغلی که فرق نداره دیگخ


سلام شماازدندانپزشکی راضی هستین؟وضعیت بازارکارودرامدش چطوره؟

----------


## SINA_1384

> سلام شماازدندانپزشکی راضی هستین؟وضعیت بازارکارودرامدش چطوره؟


سلام
بستگی به تخصص دندانپزشک داره، برای مثال متخصص ارتودنسی ۳۵ میلیون ماهانه درآمد دارن، جراح دهان و فکّ حدود ۳۰ میلیون، پروتز های دندان ۳۰ میلیون، جراح لثه ۲۵ و دندانپزشکی ترمیم و زیبایی ۲۰ میلیون
دندانپزشکان فرصت های شغلی خوبی درحال حاضر و در آینده دارن.

----------


## rezzanr

> سلام
> بستگی به تخصص دندانپزشک داره، برای مثال متخصص ارتودنسی ۳۵ میلیون ماهانه درآمد دارن، جراح دهان و فکّ حدود ۳۰ میلیون، پروتز های دندان ۳۰ میلیون، جراح لثه ۲۵ و دندانپزشکی ترمیم و زیبایی ۲۰ میلیون
> دندانپزشکان فرصت های شغلی خوبی درحال حاضر و در آینده دارن.


ولی اشباع شدنشم یکم داره اذیت میکنه. الان تو شهر کوچیک ما دندون پزشک بیشتره تا پزشک متخصص. یه مشکل دیگم که هست اینه که کلا با دندون سر و کار داره و اگه دانشمند راهی برای سلامت دندون پیدا کنه عملا پوچ میشه. کلا هم پزشکی و هم دندون به نوبه خودشون مشکلات زیاد  دارن. که شاید پزشکی بیشتر باشه و باید همرو در نظر گرفت

----------


## بهار99

> سلام
> بستگی به تخصص دندانپزشک داره، برای مثال متخصص ارتودنسی ۳۵ میلیون ماهانه درآمد دارن، جراح دهان و فکّ حدود ۳۰ میلیون، پروتز های دندان ۳۰ میلیون، جراح لثه ۲۵ و دندانپزشکی ترمیم و زیبایی ۲۰ میلیون
> دندانپزشکان فرصت های شغلی خوبی درحال حاضر و در آینده دارن.


اگه عمومی باشیم چی؟

----------


## revenger

> سلام
> بستگی به تخصص دندانپزشک داره، برای مثال متخصص ارتودنسی ۳۵ میلیون ماهانه درآمد دارن، جراح دهان و فکّ حدود ۳۰ میلیون، پروتز های دندان ۳۰ میلیون، جراح لثه ۲۵ و دندانپزشکی ترمیم و زیبایی ۲۰ میلیون
> دندانپزشکان فرصت های شغلی خوبی درحال حاضر و در آینده دارن.


کلا این اعلام درآمد واسه شغلایی مثل پزشکی و دندان مشکل داره.
این رشته‌ها برخلاف مشاغلی مثل پرستاری و کارمندی اینا upper limit  ندارن و کاملاً به تجربه و سابقه و مهارت فرد، محل شغل، حتی تعداد همکاران و بقیه چیزا بستگی دارن. ولی اینارو بیخیال...چون اصل طبابت دیگه نمیصرفه
الان این جراح دهان و فک و صورت که نوشتین ۳۰ میلیون میدونین دندونپزشکا واسه چی میرن میخوننش؟ برای عمل بینی. الان اینجا جراح فک و صورت هست که روزی فکر کنم ۳-۲ تا بینی عمل میکنه. هرکدوم حدود ۲۰ تومن.
کلا الان چه پزشکی چه دندان از طبابت دیگه پول درنمیاد...فقط فیلد زیبایی مونده
پزشکی عمومی‌»»»بوتاکس و فیلر و...
جراحی عمومی»»» آبدومینوپلاستی و پیکرتراشی و ...
گوش و حلق و بینی (پزشکی) / جراحی فک و صورت (دندان) »»» راینوپلاستی (عمل بینی) و عمل زاویه دار کردن فک و...
چشم پزشکی »»» بلفاروپلاستی و ...
دندانپزشکی »»» لمینت و کامپوزیت و....
زنان و زایمان »»» لابیاپلاستی و واژینوپلاستی و...
کلا دولت و بیمه‌ها پزشکی ایرانو نابود کردن و فیلد زیبایی هم چون کاملا خصوصی و مستقل از بیمه و دولته باقیمونده.

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام
> بستگی به تخصص دندانپزشک داره، برای مثال متخصص ارتودنسی ۳۵ میلیون ماهانه درآمد دارن، جراح دهان و فکّ حدود ۳۰ میلیون، پروتز های دندان ۳۰ میلیون، جراح لثه ۲۵ و دندانپزشکی ترمیم و زیبایی ۲۰ میلیون
> دندانپزشکان فرصت های شغلی خوبی درحال حاضر و در آینده دارن.


 خیلی بیشتر از ایناس درامدشون . 
این ارقام هم درست نیست

----------


## SINA_1384

> اگه عمومی باشیم چی؟


به طور متوسط حدود ۱۰ میلیون

----------


## Nazi__

سلام بچه ها میدونم بی ربطه به موضوع ببخشید اما میشه یکی بگه امسال رتبه ۸۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ کشوریش حدودا چند بوده ؟

----------


## rezzanr

> کلا این اعلام درآمد واسه شغلایی مثل پزشکی و دندان مشکل داره.
> این رشته‌ها برخلاف مشاغلی مثل پرستاری و کارمندی اینا upper limit  ندارن و کاملاً به تجربه و سابقه و مهارت فرد، محل شغل، حتی تعداد همکاران و بقیه چیزا بستگی دارن. ولی اینارو بیخیال...چون اصل طبابت دیگه نمیصرفه
> الان این جراح دهان و فک و صورت که نوشتین ۳۰ میلیون میدونین دندونپزشکا واسه چی میرن میخوننش؟ برای عمل بینی. الان اینجا جراح فک و صورت هست که روزی فکر کنم ۳-۲ تا بینی عمل میکنه. هرکدوم حدود ۲۰ تومن.
> کلا الان چه پزشکی چه دندان از طبابت دیگه پول درنمیاد...فقط فیلد زیبایی مونده
> پزشکی عمومی‌»»»بوتاکس و فیلر و...
> جراحی عمومی»»» آبدومینوپلاستی و پیکرتراشی و ...
> گوش و حلق و بینی (پزشکی) / جراحی فک و صورت (دندان) »»» راینوپلاستی (عمل بینی) و عمل زاویه دار کردن فک و...
> چشم پزشکی »»» بلفاروپلاستی و ...
> دندانپزشکی »»» لمینت و کامپوزیت و....
> ...


پس شما هم از پزشکی پشیمونی؟

----------


## revenger

> پس شما هم از پزشکی پشیمونی؟


خود پزشکیو دوست دارم. ولی الان شرایط رشته و نیز شرایط کلان کشور جوری شده که به اون همه زحمتش نمی‌ارزه.
فرض کن یکی پیتزا رو دوست داره اما وسط خوردنش بهش میگن قیمتش از ۲۰۰ هزار شده ۲۰ میلیون... قاعدتاً میگه نمی‌صرفه.
حالا من که انتخاب دیگه‌ای ندارم و باید این راهو برم
ولی اونایی که نیومدن میتونن با دقت بیشتری واسه آینده‌شون تصمیم بگیرن.

----------


## rezzanr

> خود پزشکیو دوست دارم. ولی الان شرایط رشته و نیز شرایط کلان کشور جوری شده که به اون همه زحمتش نمی‌ارزه.
> فرض کن یکی پیتزا رو دوست داره اما وسط خوردنش بهش میگن قیمتش از ۲۰۰ هزار شده ۲۰ میلیون... قاعدتاً میگه نمی‌صرفه.
> حالا من که انتخاب دیگه‌ای ندارم و باید این راهو برم
> ولی اونایی که نیومدن میتونن با دقت بیشتری واسه آینده‌شون تصمیم بگیرن.


شما تو شانا هاتون کسی رو ندارین که تخصصشو حداکثر 6 ساله تموم کرده باشه؟ و الان مشغول کار باشه

----------


## revenger

> شما تو شانا هاتون کسی رو ندارین که تخصصشو حداکثر 6 ساله تموم کرده باشه؟ و الان مشغول کار باشه


متاسفانه متوجه سوالتون نشدم

----------


## rezzanr

> متاسفانه متوجه سوالتون نشدم


منظورم این هست که شما تو نزدیکاتون کسی رو دارین که تخصصشو تازگیا تموم کرده باشه؟

----------


## revenger

> منظورم این هست که شما تو نزدیکاتون کسی رو دارین که تخصصشو تازگیا تموم کرده باشه؟


هستن که تو ۵-۴ سال اخیر تموم شده باشن. از درآمدشون دقیق خبر ندارم ولی فعلاً به نظر میرسه بد نیست وضعیتشون. چون شهر ما با جمعیت ۳۰۰هزار نفر مثلا فقط یک نوروسرجن داره یا یک درماتولوژیست داره فقط. (ولی مثلا ۷-۶ تا متخصص قلب داره و دیگه زیاد جا برای متخصص قلب نیست) درحالیکه مرکز استانمون که با جمعیت ۳ برابر ما، نزدیک ۲۰ درماتولوژیست داره ینی ۷ برابر بیشتر.
تو ۱۰ سال اخیر شهر ما هرسال میانگین ۳۰ نفر قبولی پزشکی داشته که این سیصد نفر فعلا یا دانشجواند یا سرباز یا رزیدنت یا فعلا عمومی
از ۵-۴ سال دیگه به تدریج متخصصاشون برمیگردن...که احتمالا بیشترشون همینجا بمونن و نرن مرکز استان.
ینی فعلا اوضاع نسبتاً خوبه برای کسیکه دهه هشتاد قبول شده و تخصصشو گرفته الان رفته یه شهر حاشیه‌ای کار میکنه. چند سال دیگه معلوم نیست همینجوری بمونه.

----------

